# Lost Camera, Travertine Falls, Colorado River



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

If you get hold of Grand Canyon River Guides, they can get the word out to the guiding community!


----------



## jddiver14k (May 25, 2013)

*Thanks*

I will do that. Thank you


----------

